# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Nje detyr

## Watt

Nuk pom del hesapi ne disa detyra


te thjeshtesohet ky reaksion kimik ne te gjitha shkallet dhe te gjinet Kc

No2Cl >>> No2 + Cl

No2Cl + Cl >>> No2 + Cl2
_________________________________
???????????????????????????????????????? :i terbuar:  K1 dhe K2 te gjinden




Sa eshte tretsina e AgCl (s) ne NH3

c NH3 = 0,1 mol/l


                  ne shikim te par duket shume thjesht ,  rezultati nuk me del
                 c   duhet te jete 0,053 (NH3)

kush ka njohuri ne kete fushe do i jem mirnjohes

----------


## Watt

mundsisht sit me duhet zgjedhje











 :sarkastik:

----------


## teta

te lutem shkruaje me qart detyrat ,  mundesit si reakcion kimik te jen me te kuptueshme


ca kupton ti me Kc,ngase ka mundesi qe termat me kosove te jen te ndryshme
kc eshte Konstanta e drejtpeshimit?

----------


## Shkenca

> te lutem shkruaje me qart detyrat ,  mundesit si reakcion kimik te jen me te kuptueshme


me duket kerkon reaksionin e perbashket te Nitryl Chloridit



NO2Cl <----> No2 + Cl

No2Cl + Cl <---> No2 + Cl2

reaksion i kthyeshem...ke te besh me dy k (k1 dhe k2)

________________________________________________

2NO2CL <----> 2 NO2 + CL2 ( barazimi i ekuacionit)

zgjedhja: raporti i koncentracioneve te moleve....
1. c(NO2) c(CL) / c(NO2CL) = k1/ k'1= K1

2. c(NO2) c (CL2) / c( NO2CL) c (CL) = k2/ k'2= K2

K1 x K2 = c(NO2) c(CL) / c(NO2CL) x c(NO2) c (CL2) / c( NO2CL) c (CL) =

= c^2 (NO2) c( CL2) / c^2 (NO2CL) = K

K= K1 x K2

besoj se mire eshte....teta me korrigjo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

shkenca nuk eshte formula

k1/k2=K

?!

----------


## Shkenca

> Sa eshte tretsina e AgCl (s) ne NH3
> 
> c NH3 = 0,1 mol/l
> 
> 
>                   ne shikim te par duket shume thjesht ,  rezultati nuk me del
>                  c   duhet te jete* 0,053* (NH3)
> 
> kush ka njohuri ne kete fushe do i jem mirnjohes


behet fjale per komplekse

AgCL <---> Ag+  +  CL-                              c(Ag) c(CL) = L

Ag+  + 2NH3<---> [Ag(NH3)2] +                c( [Ag(NH3)2]/ c(Ag) c^2 (NH3) = K

__________________________________________________  _____________

AgCL(s) + 2NH3 (aq) <----> [Ag(NH3)2] (aq) + CL (aq)      

                                                  c( [Ag(NH3)2] c(CL) / c^2 (NH3) = K x L


Per cdo Mol te tretur te CL- nevojiten 2 Mole NH3
per ate zvoglohet koncentracioni i Amoniakut ne:

c(NH3) = 0,1 mol/L - 2 c(CL)

c^2 (CL) / [0,1 mol/L - 2c(CL) = K x L = 1.67 x 10^7 x 1,7 x 10^10

c(CL) / 0,1 mol/L - 2c(CL ) = 5,3 x 10^-2....=* 0,053*  :buzeqeshje: 

c(CL) = 4,8 x 10^-3 (0,0048) mol/L

Ne tretesire kalojne 0,0048 AgCL dhe ne ujin treten vetem  1,3 x 10^-5 mol/L

huh, u lodha....nje kafe borxh ma ke ti watti  :arushi: 


teta, hudhi nje sy....

----------


## teta

ulu shkenca
ke 10

----------


## Shkenca

> shkenca nuk eshte formula
> 
> k1/k2=K
> 
> ?!


kerkon thjeshtesim te ekuacionit teta...
formula eshte me poshte...
te pakten ne fakultet te berlinit, keshtu i kemi mesuar...

ps. c^2 dmth ne fuqine e dyte...

----------


## Shkenca

> ulu shkenca
> ke 10


haha
flm profesoreshe , e kenaqur jam

puq teten  :Lulja3: 


ps, me te veshtire pata te shkruaj ketu , pasi mungojne shenjat , se sa qe zgjodha detyren  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Shkence hallall  :Gjumash:

----------


## Shkenca

> Shkence hallall


flm hot....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Watt

Shkenca shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee flmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




ti qonke met vertet shkenctare hajt te puth ne faqe


ta kam borgj nji darke  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Watt

Helpppp plzzzzzzzzzzzz
Shkenca me nxirr prej grope tlutna edhe ksaj here e mo nuk kam met bezdis

Cilen energji ka Quanti prej a) drites kuqe me gjatesi valore 700 nm? b) drites violet me gjatesi 400 nm?
c= 3 x 10 ^8 m/s

----------


## Shkenca

watt, e fundit kjo  :shkelje syri: 

Formula qe te duhet per te llogaritur
c= Λ(gjatesia valore) . v (Frequenz)

c e ke te ditur
edhe gjatesine valore( Λ ) e ke te njohur
atehere njeheson nga formula Frequenz-en (v)
V= c/  Λ




> a) drites kuqe me gjatesi valore 700 nm


shenderro nanometrat ne metra 
Λ = 700 nm = 700 x 10^-9m  >>> = 7 x 10^-11 m (metra pra  :buzeqeshje:  )

v= c/Λ = 3 x 10^8 m/s / 7 x 10^-11 = 4.29 x 10^14 /s

Te kerkohet Energjia te gjesh

E (energjia) = h (Plank-Konstante) x v(Frequenz)

h eshte e njohur...konstanta e plankut, duhet ta kesh mesuar  :buzeqeshje:  = 6.626 x 10^-34 J/s

njeheso vlerat ne formule...
E= 6.62 x 10^-34 Js x 4.29 x 10^14/s = 2.84 x 10^14 J




> b) drites violet me gjatesi 400 nm?


njejte si a)
shenderro ne fillim nm ne m

v=3 x 10^8 m/s / 4 x 10^-11 m= 7.5 x 10^14/s

E= 6.626 x 10^-34 Js x 7.5 x 10^14/s = 4.97 x 10^-19 J

----------


## teta

ej o wat o

ke plan te mundohesh vet i cik
noj research ne interenet e gjona tjera

ti shkenca
vazhdon 10-tat

por do te te denoncoi se po mi le studentet pa mesuar,po ju kalon si ne shprehi ky servirimi ne te gatshme

----------


## Shkenca

> ej o wat o
> 
> ke plan te mundohesh vet i cik
> noj research ne interenet e gjona tjera


m'duket ca dembel haha
i pelqejne gjerat e servuara gati  :ngerdheshje:  ama kjo ishte e fundit 
pershendetje teta!

----------


## Shkenca

> ti shkenca
> vazhdon 10-tat
> 
> por do te te denoncoi se po mi le studentet pa mesuar,po ju kalon si ne shprehi ky servirimi ne te gatshme


une t'marr dhjetat, po le te denoncohem  :ngerdheshje: 
ke te drejte teta, nuk e bej ma kete gabim  :sarkastik:  
watt, morre vesh? mos t'i shof ma syte kendej :P

----------


## teta

kudes bb te vezhgon

----------


## Foleja_

Shkence, ich bin stolz auf dich  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Shkenca

> Shkence, ich bin stolz auf dich


danke  :buzeqeshje: :::::::::::::

----------

